# Breeder Recommendations?



## tpender11 (Sep 3, 2013)

Hello all, 

I'm searching for a reputable breeder and would love to hear your recommendations. I'm in Kansas but willing to travel for a great breeder. A crazy high drive isn't too important to me. Down the road I would possibly like to get into search and rescue but other than that I'm open to suggestions. I grew up with GSDs and I'm looking to finally get my own. I look forward to hearing from you all!


----------



## Jambo (Apr 24, 2014)

I highly recommend Cynthia and her breeding program. I did a review 2 years ago when I got Luna. Here's the link: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/508457-tidmores-rising-star-review.html


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I wouldn't rule out shipping a dog. I have never had a problem with that.

Are you looking for show line or working line?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would contact Melinda Weber, she has working lines, and her program is very successful. Weberhaus German Shepherds - Home


----------



## tpender11 (Sep 3, 2013)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> I wouldn't rule out shipping a dog. I have never had a problem with that.
> 
> Are you looking for show line or working line?


I wouldn't have a problem shipping a puppy because everyone I have talked to that has done that have all had positive experiences. 

I am looking for working line, preferably.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Jambo said:


> I highly recommend Cynthia and her breeding program. I did a review 2 years ago when I got Luna. Here's the link: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/508457-tidmores-rising-star-review.html


 I don't have one from her but my breeder in OK is friends with her and she recommends her. Austerlitz is working line. I think Tidmore is showlines?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

onyx'girl said:


> I would contact Melinda Weber, she has working lines, and her program is very successful. Weberhaus German Shepherds - Home


 
I second this. Love her dogs. If I was anywhere near her I would already have one.


----------



## tpender11 (Sep 3, 2013)

Sabis mom said:


> I second this. Love her dogs. If I was anywhere near her I would already have one.


Thank you all for your input! Shooting her an email now :laugh2:


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Where in Kansas are you located?

I grew up in northwestern Kansas, and my late husband was from Gardner (Kansas City/Olathe area).
I am now in western Nebraska.

Malinda is close to Kansas City.


----------



## tpender11 (Sep 3, 2013)

mnm said:


> Where in Kansas are you located?
> 
> I grew up in northwestern Kansas, and my late husband was from Gardner (Kansas City/Olathe area).
> I am now in western Nebraska.
> ...


Awesome! I'm from Manhattan so KC is isn't a far drive at all. The Gardner/Olathe area is great.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

There is also John and JoAnn Letcher just north of Topeka.


----------



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the reccomendations from everyone. I hope OP finds what they are looking for and i am always willing to help any way i can. I am located 10 mins south of Olathe KS


----------

